# Sony DCR-HC36 and Macbook (intel) with OSX10.5.5



## jluret (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi-
I am having a similar problem, but I don't see any relevance of the firewire issue. The Sony instructions tell me to open the file IMXINST.SIT. When I double-ckick on it, I get a message:
Open Dictionary
Unable to read the dictionary of the application or
extension because it is not scriptable.
When I click OK on that message, I get:
The document &#8220;IMXINST.SIT&#8221; could not be 
opened. Script Editor cannot open files in
the &#8220;Script Editor.app Document&#8221; format.

I am running Mac OSX 10.5.5 on a 1 year old (Intel) Macbook.
Regards,
jluret


----------

